# Cheap super long focal length (1500mm!!)



## Marc-Etienne (Nov 23, 2010)

I wanted to share this idea with other poor photographers that would love to shoot with super long focal length lens, but can't afford a 10K$ lens. I got myself this big boy last year in a outdoor shop in Québec city for around 600$. It a Sky-Watcher Equinox 80mm x 500mm. It has a focal length of 500mm (35mm equivalent, so 750mm on my D90). 











It's not as good as a pro prime lens, but it can satisfy a poor outdoor enthusiast. Its very good quality glass made for astronomical observation and very strong construction. It catches sooooo much light, it almost become a problem some time. Shooting mid-day, I often have to shoot with a shutter speed of 1/1000s to 1/2000s  to avoid having over exposed pictures. On the bright side however, it allows you to shoot in low light situation like in a covered situation (in the forest), where I shoot around 1/200s to 1/100s (like the last shot took at night!) which is still reasonable. 

Two down sides that need to be known (but easy to dealt with). Since it's a telescope, you don't have any diaphragm (no aperture control) and it's a fully manual lens, so you got to be quick to focus (and shoot hundreds of pictures for a good one like a do). To give you an idea of what I managed to do with my steel monster, here are a few examples. The following birds pictures were taken at a focal length of 750mm (500m 35 mm equivalent):





Shutter : 1/3200s





Shutter : 1/800s





Shutter : 1/100s (very cloudy day)

This picture is an example of one of my last upgrade. I got a 2X manual teleconverter for real cheap and added it to the telescope to achieve a massive focal length of 1500mm (1000mm 35mm equivalent). This is a untouched (no PP) picture, not even cropping. It gives you a idea of the focal length!




Shutter : 1/100s

To all of those like me that love to do wildlife photography that are stuck with short focal length lens, I recommend it! Than do like me, save your money and get a Sigma 150mm-500mm , Come on mail man, faster!!!:lmao:


----------



## Noxire (Nov 23, 2010)

heh i tried doing that but all pics where useless; my telescope was a cheapo 80$ one, now thats probably the lowest quality lens ever.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Nov 23, 2010)

Noxire said:


> heh i tried doing that but all pics where useless; my telescope was a cheapo 80$ one, now thats probably the lowest quality lens ever.



Probably it didn't help. It's worth it to get a good telescope. At the same time, you can get an eye piece use it for astronomy and spotting scope for wildlife. The posted pictures are very little post-processed or not post-processed at all. It gives you an idea of what I manage with a good telescope. Keep in mind that 600$ is still 15 times less than the Nikkor equivalent  (not the same quality, but a good part of the fun!)


----------



## Sachphotography (Nov 23, 2010)

LOL yeah This has been done for a while. I shot astrophotography 10 years ago and used a 2000mm ( 10" ) reflector. I could shoot a golf ball from a football field away. Only issue is you wont get tack sharp images. Manual focus of course. But hey it is still fun.


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm not reinventing anything for sure, but I thought it could give noobs like me ideas to work around their tight budget. I also wanted to show that it could satisfy basic amateur needs and help you learn the basics of wildlife photography without 10K$ lens all this with a good astronomical telescope.


----------



## Stormchase (Nov 23, 2010)

Sachphotography said:


> LOL yeah This has been done for a while. I shot astrophotography 10 years ago and used a 2000mm ( 10" ) reflector. I could shoot a golf ball from a football field away. Only issue is you wont get tack sharp images. Manual focus of course. But hey it is still fun.


Hey not to change the OP's subject. anyone? I have been intrested in astrophotography. can you point me to a good tracking system I can mount my camera onto? or websites? equipment? Beginners packs? i could have about 1k but would like to do it cheaper  I have seen amazing results with the 200mm canon 2.8l on a tracker. nebuli and crap with good detail really. I have a 300mm.
I want to add too that i have been concidering a 400mm f/4 canon. heard great things. Dont know if this is a dooable way to go.


----------



## Sachphotography (Nov 23, 2010)

For astrophotography you need an EQ / AZ mount < in a nutshell a mount that can point basically at the north star( really it is a few degrees of of it but basically. You want a mount that has an interchangeable dovetail mounting system as well.  Something like this would be great for what your looking

Celestron CG-5 Motorized Equatorial Telescope Mount with 91518

Or if you really want to get a really big scope you could do this

Celestron CGE-Pro Motorized Equatorial Telescope Mount 91527 B&H


----------



## Stormchase (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks, that's awsome. Could I  mount a camera directly on that?


----------

